# Blacklight : Retribution (F2P FPS)



## Hedgey (Jul 5, 2012)

The game:
Steam : http://store.steampowered.com/app/209870/
Official Site: http://blacklight.perfectworld.com/

Blacklight : Retribution is a free to play multiplayer first person shooter developed by Zombie, Inc. and published by Perfect World Entertainment.

This game came out on Steam pretty recently and I've been playing it for a few days, and it's surprisingly fun! I was pretty skeptical of it at first due to it being an F2P FPS and the crappiness of Blacklight : Tango Down, but I really like it so far. The shooting is very much like a CoD game but the weapon/equipment customization and futuristic setting adds a lot of additional mechanics (like big mech suits and X-ray vision!) the game and makes it unique. It seems to have fairly competent balance and almost no elements of "pay 2 win" that plague some other F2P games. And finally it's really nice looking, especially for a free game.

I've gotten to play with a few friends that like it a lot too, but I'd love to play with some furries sometime. :3
My steam is http://steamcommunity.com/id/Hedgemew
and my skype is generaltor
if you want to play ^^


----------



## DatBadger (Jul 5, 2012)

The only issue right now is the massive influx of players has royally buggered the item servers. I lost like 1400 GP to multi-buying items by mistake when I thought it wasn't going through. :x
And this morning it seemed to not even be registering your character. Everyone in a match was named Player and it showed you all to be lvl 1.

Some people are spamming the global chat like mad apparently JUST to lag the game. Once they correct these issues, hopefully it'll be a lot better.
That said, it does look very polished and it's pretty fun sometimes.


----------



## Cain (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh, they finally released it on Steam? I've been playing this for a month or so, level 16 
It's amazingly fun, but I haven't played it recently, so I don't know about all those problems. I hope they fix them, it's a great game.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks fantastic and I'd pick it up in an instant except for the fact that I find twitch shooters to be passionately frustrating.


----------



## Cain (Jul 5, 2012)

Heh, yeah. For some reason this game gets me shouting at the screen way more than other games, mostly because I empty a whole clip into someone and they kill me in a couple shots because they have a better gun. But levelling up gives you GP, and you can get better stuff with GP and so it's all good xD


----------



## Fernin (Jul 5, 2012)

It's not bad, but it really and truly is a case of pay to win. Sure you can grind for weeks to build the perfect custom gun, or you can spend 20 dollars and make a semi auto sniper that will oneshot everyone in sight in a game where one shotting is supposed to be rare... So...Yah. Not my style.


----------



## Corto (Jul 5, 2012)

Before it was on Steam, I played some of it, though I uninstalled it pretty quickly. I'm getting annoyed at these "Free to Play, Pay to Win" games. I'd much rather pay ONCE to have access to the whole game (like, say Counter Strike) or pay never and have the "for sale" stuff be either only for looks or not too game-breaking (like TF2 I suppose). But fuck this "yeah you can TRY and grind for 30 months to get the auto sniper grenade launcher that also shoots lava, but by using a pea shooter against a dude that already has the magical gun".

EDIT: Though I must say, it looks incredible, I really liked the atmosphere of the game.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 5, 2012)

The game is nice but the play sucks due to the fact that the pay-to-win aspect grants you near immortality and one shot kills.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 5, 2012)

the concept of the game is great

the game itself just needs a bit of tweaking


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 6, 2012)

Eh, the game should be stabilized next week, for now I'm just glad I got perma gear instead of those on time...hate games where you cant get gear perma but only on time. Allows it to be a pick up and play.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2012)

I play it. Suck though. I'm bad at anything competitive unless it's WipEout or my R.O.B. in Brawl (expecting Melee is better retorts).



Verin Asper said:


> Eh, the game should be stabilized next week, for now I'm just glad I got perma gear instead of those on time...hate games where you cant get gear perma but only on time. Allows it to be a pick up and play.



S4 League did that for everything. How'd you get perma in BL?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 6, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I play it. Suck though. I'm bad at anything competitive unless it's WipEout or my R.O.B. in Brawl (expecting Melee is better retorts).
> 
> 
> 
> S4 League did that for everything. How'd you get perma in BL?


S4 League allows the chance to own perma weapons thru its gambling system "Fumbi Shop" or from capsules that have a chance for getting perma weapons
Blacklight allows you to buy weapons perma for Zen or the GP at a high price, GP is bound to your character level so you cant buy stuff above your character, ZEN on the other hand will allow you to buy weapons and gear at higher levels...
like how I got the shotgun at level 1..pissed a whole lotta folks with it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 7, 2012)

Cain said:


> Oh, they finally released it on Steam? I've been playing this for a month or so, level 16
> It's amazingly fun, but I haven't played it recently, so I don't know about all those problems. I hope they fix them, it's a great game.


A month and lvl 16?!
Dude, I racked up lvl 15 in a couple of days.

Now I'll say a couple of words about this game.
First of all, it's friggin' awesome. For a free to play game it should be on every fps fan's pc.
The gun mechanics and the huge amount of stat modifications available are awesome, not to mention they all have an effect on the weapon's/armor's appearance. Loads eshit to customize just the way you like it.
There are also nodes to give a small boost on end-of-game rewards or in-game buffs. And the best part of the game is that even a 1ranked junior can school a r35 veteran gun-wise.
You see, it has prebuilt weapons that go for dirt cheap, so a beginner can get right in the action without feeling like an idiot noob.
The gameplay is vibrant, gamemodes include a couple of unique and damn interesting modes, such as Kill Confirmed. The HVR (X-ray vision) makes sure nobody camps and everybody finds an enemy to shoot. This is wonderful. No more must I have to aimlessly wander about and hope to meet an enemy to fire at.

But sadly, there is always a bad side in all good things. PWE, the publisher decided that hey, let's make some good ol' chance packs! Fuck chance packs. They always feel rigged and is basically gambling. I had enough of those in Me3 Multi.
See there was this badass hero unit  I wanted, I checked the price for it. Got the stuff and went to buy it. Nope, couldn't purchase it. I'd need the original hero first. I learned it was through chancepacks. I tried it five times to see if I got anything. All I got was datanodes, datanodes, datanodes, 100GP (you can get it if you play 5min) and a minigun for 7 days. All of this fucking useless.
I went to the forums and saw that there was a guy who spent over *50$* and still didn't get it. And he wasn't even the only one. There were loads of people with the same issue.
Which is funny that the crate is_ titled as the hero you're supposed to win_.
Lets throw this in layman's terms. AKA tf2.
You have "unusual hat crate" Sounds awesome, doesn't it? But it still has the same chances of getting the hat as any other crate. It's bullshit and they should fix it.

Lesson here is: DON'T FUCKING EVER BUY THE CHANCEPACKS. Also if you want to buy something using real dosh, it's a bad idea. Prices are high for that stuff. Just play, get GP and buy stuff with it


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 8, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> A month and lvl 16?!
> Dude, I racked up lvl 15 in a couple of days.
> 
> Now I'll say a couple of words about this game.
> ...



*spent only $50 on all the gear they need back at level 5*
I'm good.jpg
As long I got my shotgun, my sentry and shield, I am good.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 9, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> *spent only $50 on all the gear they need back at level 5*
> I'm good.jpg
> As long I got my shotgun, my sentry and shield, I am good.


Shields <3
Well not that I have them yet, but shooting them smug bastards hiding behind them is so satisfying.
And I was lucky I only had the time to throw 5 bucks at the chancepacks. Bought MARS later though, to show some support.
I personally can't wait to get my hands on the shotgun. Even if it sucked balls I'd use it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Shields <3
> Well not that I have them yet, but shooting them smug bastards hiding behind them is so satisfying.
> And I was lucky I only had the time to throw 5 bucks at the chancepacks. Bought MARS later though, to show some support.
> I personally can't wait to get my hands on the shotgun. Even if it sucked balls I'd use it.


the basic shotgun is damn nice, I currently have mines upgraded to have less recoil and instead of loading shells one by one I got a mag for it. Nothing like seeing the person around the corner and just waiting for them to pass by


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 10, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> the basic shotgun is damn nice, I currently have mines upgraded to have less recoil and instead of loading shells one by one I got a mag for it. Nothing like seeing the person around the corner and just waiting for them to pass by


I just got it today and had one match with it so far. It's brutal and unforgiving. A shot is deadly, but if you miss you're pretty much dead. I guess I got to tweak it up a bit.

Gotta love the MARS hero. It looks so damn good on the nr1 place where I land most of the time

If you have a EU agent we should team up one day.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I just got it today and had one match with it so far. It's brutal and unforgiving. A shot is deadly, but if you miss you're pretty much dead. I guess I got to tweak it up a bit.
> 
> Gotta love the MARS hero. It looks so damn good on the nr1 place where I land most of the time
> 
> If you have a EU agent we should team up one day.


Sadly I'm US, formally Eastern US before they did those server changes, I only hate that you have to REMAKE your character if you play on a new server as I can play EU games if US is full. Gonna go back playing next week though, too many server crashes, getting kicked out of rooms and getting into rooms. I blame the steam players who bum rushed the game.


----------



## CoolSilver (Jul 14, 2012)

Downloading to try it out.... I never want to uninstall other games though.


----------



## Cain (Jul 14, 2012)

There's a broken element to the shields though, especially on domination. One guy on the other team kept throwing them onto a CP, and then made himself invisible and hid, waiting for someone to cap it. You can't see him with the 'wallhack' as I like to call it, and it was damned annoying.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 15, 2012)

Cain said:


> There's a broken element to the shields though, especially on domination. One guy on the other team kept throwing them onto a CP, and then made himself invisible and hid, waiting for someone to cap it. You can't see him with the 'wallhack' as I like to call it, and it was damned annoying.


at least they somewhat changed it, back then it protected you WHILE it was on your back with only headshots and leg shots being able to kill you


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 15, 2012)

Got it a couple of days ago and have been having enormous fun with it. 

It just feels so nice and I'm in love with the rental system. 

Also suddenly I have a higher K/D than any other multiplayer game I've ever played. I'm liking this!


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 17, 2012)

Free to play eh?  I'll check it out today.


----------

